# Sonitronic copie Apple Ipod Nano ????



## pier29200 (5 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

j'ai vu que sonitronic faisait un lecteur MP4, étrangement semblable à l'ipod nano d'apple.

Quelqu'un serait il, comment cela se fait qu'il on eu droit de copier le design d'apple ??

Question inutile peu être mais c'est spé !! ^^

Si quelqu'un à une petite idée, merci ;-)

Lien du Produit en question: 

http://www.sonitronic.eu/index.php/lecteur-mp3-mp4/lecteur-mp4-ultracompact.html


----------



## Larme (5 Septembre 2011)

_Samsung_ te dira que non 
_Cf. toutes les interdictions (temporaires j'espère) là-dessus pour des trucs "semi-ressemblant"...
_
Sinon, c'est la première fois que j'entends parler de SoniTronic...


----------



## NQuoi (5 Septembre 2011)

"Qualité Polaroid"??? Qu'est ce que cela?

Même les écouteurs ressemblent à ceux d'Apple!

Bien sûr, il n'y a pas 36 000 formes possibles, mais quand même! Un peu d'imagination de nuirait pas.
À quand un lecteur en forme de disque? Sans angles?


----------

